# منتديات القانون العام والإقتصاد > القانون الدولي العام >  مفهوم النزاع الدولي

## أم خطاب

*<H1 style="FONT-WEIGHT: normal; FONT-SIZE: 16px">مفهوم النزاع الدولي </H1>*


*كتبها ملوكي سفيان ، في 23 أغسطس 2008 الساعة: 12:09 م* 


أنواع الصراع ومفهومه




*إعداد: قسم البحوث والدراسات*تختلف درجات النزاعات الداخلية من دولة عربية إلى أخرى. وتتردد ردود الفعل الرسمية والشعبية تجاه ذلك بين محاولات وقف الحروب الأهلية، وحماية وتقوية السلام الوطني لئلا يستبدل به مواجهات داخلية. ويمثل احتواء النزاع العنيف، وتخفيف المعاناة، ونزع فتيل الصدام، التحدي الكبير والرئيسي في دول مثل الجزائر والسودان. كما يلزم الدول التي خرجت من صدامات وحروب أهلية مثل لبنان وعمان ومصر واليمن، دون أن تنتهي جيوب الاحتقان فيها بشكل نهائي، أن تسارع في تنفيذ برامج إعادة الإعمار، والتنمية الاجتماعية، والإصلاح السياسي لتنتج جميعها سلاما ووفاقا اجتماعيين. ويتطلب كل ذلك بناء علاقة المواطنة بين الجماعات العرقية والدينية والثقافية، وتعميق مفاهيمها لقطع الطريق أمام أي محاولة لإعادة استخدام الفروق العرقية والدينية والثقافية في إشعال نزاع داخلي. 
سيحاول هذا التقرير تقديم إطار نظري لمفهوم النزاع، وموضوعاته، وأنواعه والمراحل التي بينه وبين السلام. كما يذكر محددات النزاع العنيف وكذلك السلام. وبرغم تعدد مناهج البحث في موضوع النزاعات باختلاف العلم الناظر فيه ما بين مناهج اجتماعية ونفسية وفلسفية، فإنه تم استخدام التصور السياسي للنزاع الداخلي، مع بعض إشارات إلى مقولات اجتماعية ونفسية. وأخيرا فإن التقرير لخص بأسلوب مكثف ما ورد في الدراسة المعدة من قبل مؤسسة: 
(Creative Associates International) والتي حملت عنوان: (Preventing and Mitigating Violent Conflicts) إلى جانب النظر في مجموعة من المصادر الأخرى.
*ملاحظات أولية 
**تعريف النزاع 
**موضوعات النزاع 
**النزاع الكامن والظاهر 
**أنواع النزاعات 
الانتقال من السلام إلى النزاع 
محددات النزاع العنيف والسلام*
*ملاحظات أولية*
النزاع والسلام ليسا عشوائيين، إنهما ظاهرتان يمكن تفسيرهما، ولوجودهما أو عدمه أسباب، كما يمكن التأثير عليهما. ليس النزاع والسلام ساكنين بل حيويين (ديناميكيين)، ويتطوران بعامل الزمن. لا ينتهي كل نزاع بالعنف فهناك العديد منها يحل بشكل سلمي. يتطلب منع ظهور النزاع العنيف (Violent Conflict) أو وقفه فهم حيوية (Dynamism) النزاع السلمي والعنيف، وإدراك مكونات السلام. لتكون الإجراءات المتخذة لمنع أي نزاع أو تسكينه فاعلة لابد من فهم مسببات ذلك النزاع بشكل خاص، وتطبيق سياسات وبرامج وآليات متعددة تناسب نوعه والمستوى الذي وصل إليه. *تعريف النزاع
*عرف بعض الباحثين النزاع الداخلي بأنه التنازع بين مجموعات مختلفة (عرقية، سياسية، دينية..) من خلال مخالفات غير منطقية لأعراف الحياة اليومية للمجتمع. غير أن ممارساتها غير المنطقية لا تمنع وجود أسباب وأهداف منطقية تقف وراءها، كما هو مشاهد في مطالب العديد من الأقليات الدينية والعرقية والسياسية. وفي التاريخ الإسلامي أثر عن الصحابي أبي ذر الغفاري رضي الله عنه قوله “عجبت لمن لا يجد قوت يومه كيف لا يحمل سيفه ويخرج باحثا عنه”، وهو ما يعبر بوضوح عن وجود أسباب منطقية لما تعيشه المنطقة العربية من نزاعات داخلية.
”
 لإعادة استخدام الفروق العرقية والدينية والثقافية في إشعال نزاع داخلي
”
وهناك من عرف النزاع بأنه انهيار أو تعطل في النظام الاجتماعي والسياسي القائم دون أن يصحبه بالضرورة بروز نظام بديل كما كان في الصومال وقبله لبنان. وتحدث آخرون عن مفهوم النزاع من خلال تحديد الظروف الموضوعية لبروزه، فيوجد النزاع عندما تلاحظ مجموعتان أو مجموعات أن مصالحها متناقضة أو التعبير عن مواقفها أصبح يتم بعدائية أو تحاول تحقيق أهدافها بأعمال تؤدي إلى الإضرار بالمجموعات الأخرى. وقد تكون هذه المجموعات أفرادا أو مجموعات صغيرة أو كبيرة.
*موضوعات النزاع
*حددت بعض الدراسات العناصر المتنازع عليها في التالي:
الموارد أو الثروة، مثل: الأقاليم والمال ومصادر الطاقة والغذاء، وكيفية توزيع تلك الموارد. السلطة إذ يتم التنازع بشأن كيفية تقسيم آليات الحكم والمشاركة السياسية في عملية صناعة القرار. الهوية وتتعلق بالمجموعات الثقافية والاجتماعية والسياسية. الأوضاع الاجتماعية والسياسية، ومنها مدى شعور الناس بأنهم يعاملون باحترام وتقدير وأن حكومتهم تحافظ على تقاليدهم الاجتماعية. القيم وخاصة تلك المتمثلة في أنظمة الحكومة والدين والأيديولوجية. هذه المصالح المتناقضة المولدة للنزاع من الممكن أن ترى في:
*أولا- تغيرات الظروف الموضوعية*، مثل: تدني مستوى المعيشة، وتغيرات التركيبة السكانية أو حركة السكان، والتحولات التكنولوجية التي تزيد التواصل، والإمكانات المادية، وتوافر الأسلحة.
*
”
”
ثانيا: تغيرات الظروف غير الموضوعية (الشخصية أو الخاصة)*، مثل: شعور جديد بالامتعاض الاجتماعي، أو بروز أيديولوجية قومية جديدة. وتنشأ الظروف الخاصة حتى في حال غياب التغيرات الموضوعية. والانفعال الحزبي والذهنية الحزبية الظاهرة (الشعارات والبرامج) تؤثر في النزاع. كما أن الزمن عامل فعال حيث تحصل المكونات الشخصية للنزاع -بمرور الزمن- على أهمية التشابه التي تملكها المكونات الموضوعية. وفي النهاية النزاع لا يحدث إلا بعد تنامي الشعور بتهديد المصالح من حزب أو جماعة أخرى.
*النزاع الكامن والظاهر
*قد يعتقد بعض المراقبين بتناقض مصالح الأحزاب أو الجماعات داخل المجتمع، غير أن تلك الأطراف غير عابئة بتلك التناقضات. وهذا قد يكون بسبب غض طرف متعمد، أو بتقديم مبررات عقلانية ومنطقية لعدم وجود حاجة لتحويل التناقض إلى نزاع، وقد يكون بسبب نقص المعرفة عند تلك الجماعات لما هو كائن من تناقض، أو نتيجة لطمس المعلومات التي تؤكد تلك التعارضات. إلا أن كل ذلك لا يعني صحة الركون إلى هذه الأسباب القابلة للتغير، وبالتالي بروز النزاع.
*أنواع النزعات
*يعتبر علما النفس والاجتماع أن النزاع هو كل تنافس بين الأفراد والجماعات في المجتمع. وبناء عليه انقسم النزاع إلى سلمي وعنيف: 
*1- النزاع السلمي (Peacefull Conflict)
*عندما تتحقق المصالح والمطالب المتعارضة باستخدام آليات مقننة ومنضبطة يصبح النزاع سلميا. ومن هذه الآليات: الدساتير والقوانين، والتكوين الأسري والعشائري، ونظم التحاكم، والأحكام الدينية، والأعراف والتقاليد، والحوار والمؤتمرات. وتراوح هذه الآليات بين كونها غير رسمية وكامنة في العقل الاجتماعي والفردي، وبين كونها رسمية ومدونة. ومن أمثلة الأخيرة الانتخابات وما يعطيه الدستور من حقوق للأفراد والجماعات من وسائل للتعبير والمطالبة بالحقوق العامة والخاصة. وتسمى هذه الضوابط مجتمعة “نطاقات السلام” فتمنع تلك التناقضات من أن تتحول إلى نزاع عنيف ومدمر.
*2- النزاع العنيف (Violent Conflict)*
يصبح النزاع عنيفا عندما تتخلى الأطراف عن الوسائل السلمية، وتحاول السيطرة أو تدمير قدرات المخالف لها لأجل تحقيق أهدافها ومصالحها الخاصة. وكما ذكر سابقا فإن النزاع لا يحدث إلا في ظل توفر ظروف موضوعية أو شخصية محددة. 
*أبعاد النزاع العنيف*
حدد بعض الباحثين أبعاد النزاع العنيف في أربعة عناصر يلزم التمعن في كل نزاع لتحديدها بدقة بقصد وضع سياسات منع نشوء النزاع أو التخفيف منه. وهذه العناصر هي:
المسائل الجوهرية (الأصلية)، وتكون في احتدام الجدل بشأن التنافس على الموارد الطبيعية، والسيطرة على الحكم، وتحديد صلاحيات الأقاليم والمناطق، والأيديولوجيات الحاكمة. الأطراف أو مجموعات النزاع، سواء أكانت عرقية، أم دينية، أم إقليمية، أم تيارات سياسية. أنواع القوة المستخدمة وطرق الإكراه، مثل أسلحة الدمار الشامل، والإرهاب، والانقلابات، والإبادة الجماعية، وانتهاك حقوق الإنسان، والتطهير العرقي. الفضاء الجغرافي، حيث تتم المجازر وعمليات التخريب، والنزاعاتالدولية والداخلية. *
”
”
الانتقال من السلام إلى النزاع*
تختلف مستويات النزاع (سلميا كان أم عنيفا) في درجات التعاون والعداء، فبعضها ينتهي بسلام ودون أي إكراهات أو عنف. في حين يرتفع بعضها الآخر إلى أعلى درجات الصدام والمواجهة، وتشمل الاضطهاد والإيذاء الجسدي. ويمكن توزيع هذه المستويات لتبدأ من التناغم (Harmony) بين المصالح المختلفة للأطراف إلى الحرب الشاملة (All-Out-War). ويعني هذا وجود تداخل بين السلام والعنف (الحرب). ويظهر هذا التداخل في مصطلحات متدرجة مثل: الحرب المشتعلة، والحرب الباردة، والوجود المشترك أو التعايش، والتنافس، والخمود، والتحالف، والاتحاد، والعلاقات الخاصة، وغير ذلك. وفيما يلي عرض موجز لمستويات النزاع:
*1- التناغم (Harmony)*، ويعرف بأنه العلاقة بين الأطراف (عرقية، دينية، سياسية، ثفاقية..) عندما لا توجد فعليا أي صراعات مصالح أو قيم متناقضة. ويظهر ذلك في تعاطف الأطرف مع أي طرف يتعرض لمشكلة أو أزمة.
*2- السلام الدائم (Durable Peace)*، ويتميز بمستوى عال من التعاون والاتصال بين الأطراف، وإدراك لكيفية تحقيق المصالح المتعارضة. وتعطي الأطراف قيمة أكبر لعلاقاتها العامة أكثر من التركيز على مصالحها الخاصة. ويسعى كل طرف لتحقيق مصالحه من خلال آليات سلمية ومؤسسية. ولذا لا يحتاج إلى استخدام العنف لتحقيق ذلك.
*3- السلام الثابت (Stable Peace)*، ويسمى “السلام البارد” وفيه يقل الاتصال، والتعاون بين الأطراف ويتم ذلك من خلال نسق من النظم الأساسية، والاحترام المتبادل وغياب عام للعنف. وتبقى الأهداف والقيم المتعارضة. وتتنافس الأطراف بطرق عديدة لكن ضمن ضوابط مقبولة، والتنازع يتم بطريقة غير عنيفة. ومن الممكن أن تحدث نزاعات عنيفة في هذا المستوي لكنها عمليا غير مرجحة الحصول.
*4- السلام غير الثابت (Unstable Peace)*، ويسمى “الحرب الباردة”. وتنشأ فيه توترات ملموسة واتهامات بين الأطراف. ومن المحتمل أن تتحول إلى عنف علني متقطع. وبالرغم من قلة العنف فيه إلا أن التعايش معدوم فيه. والأطراف لا تعنى كثيرا بعلاقاتها المتبادلة بشكل كاف، ولا تسعى لوضع ضمانات تبعد احتمال استخدام الإكراهات والعنف المادي لتحقيق أهداف محددة. ويبدو السلام هنا ضعيفا، ومستويات التوتر بين ارتفاع وانخفاض، وتسعى الأطراف لامتلاك السلاح بقصد الردع، والاتفاقات غير واضحة ومن السهل الإخلال بها.
*5- الأزمة (Crisis)*، وهي مواجهة متوترة بين مجموعات مسلحة معبأة معنويا، قد تصل إلى درجة التهديد وصدامات ظرفية (آنية). وتمهد هذه الأوضاع إلى حرب أهلية وشيكة، أو انهيار عام للقانون ونظام الحكم.
*6- الحرب (War)*، وهي حرب شاملة تتحارب فيها مجموعات مسلحة منظمة. وقد تحتوي على كثافة منخفظة في نطاق المواجهات مثل حروب العصابات، والفوضى السياسية. ومثال ذلك الوضع في الجزائر والصومال، وجنوب السودان.
في الأوضاع الواقعية لا تحدد هذه المستويات بشكل هندسي، بل تلاحظ عند بروزها بشكل كبير. والمقصود هنا أن النزاعات والسلام لا يبرز بشكل مفاجئ، أو ينتقل بشكل سريع من مستوى إلى آخر، أو ينتهي أيضا بشكل مفاجئ. فالعلاقات لا تنتقل من السلام الكامل إلى الحرب الشاملة دون المرور بمستويات وسيطة. 
*عوامل الانتقال بين مستويات السلام والنزاع*
معرفة العوامل المذكورة في الأسفل تمثل خطوة مهمة لتحديد أنجع الإجراءات لمنع النزاعات من التطور إلى الأسوأ. وهذه العوامل هي:

شدة وحجم الشكاوى ومواقف التذمر. مدى إدراك الأطراف لاختلافاتهم وتطلعاتهم ومواقفهم تجاه بعضهم. حجم التفاعل المباشر والاتصالات التي تملكها الأطراف في تعاملها مع بعضها البعض. مستوى التعبئة السياسية والتنظيم الواقفين خلف أوضاع الأطراف المختلفة. حجم التلاحم والالتصاق بين قيادات الأطراف والقواعد في الدوائر الانتخابية. حجم السلوك العدائي. المدى الذي يمكن أن تصل إليه تهديدات الأطراف باستعمال السلاح. عدد الأحزاب والجماعات في كل طرف من أطراف النزاع. *
”
”
محددات النزاع العنيف والسلام
*ينشأ النزاع العنيف من أسباب مركبة. وهناك عوامل رئيسية أو متغيرات ترجح تطور النزاع إلى عنف، أو أنه سينتهي بشكل سلمي. وهذه العوامل من الممكن أن تكون أسبابا للعنف أو أسبابا للسلام. وبالتالي يمكن تقسيم محددات النزاع إلى بنيوية، ووسيطة، ومباشرة.
*1- العوامل البنيوية (Systemic Causes: Structural Conditions)*، وهي أسباب موضوعية (Subjective) تتعلق بالظروف الأساسية للمجموعات، والتدهور البيئي، والنمو السكاني، وندرة الموارد، والتنافس، وانهيار القيم والتقاليد، والفقر، والتهميش الديني والإثني. والإجراءات التي تتخذ لوقف النزاعات ذات الأسباب البنيوية تظهر نتائجها بعد فترة طويلة من التطبيقات. 
*2- العوامل الوسيطة (Proximat: Political and Institutional Factores)*، وتشكل أساس المشاكل في العمليات الاجتماعية والسياسية والاتصالات. وهي عوامل حاسمة تؤثر في تحول الأوضاع البنيوية إلى ردود أفعال عنيفة، أو إلى سلوك طرق سلمية للتعامل مع المصالح المتناقضة. وتدرك بسهولة العلاقة بين الأسباب الوسيطة ومظاهر النزاع العنيفة. كما أن أثرها أكثر مباشرة. ومن الأسباب الوسيطة: السياسات الحكومية، والمنظمات الاجتماعية، وبرامج الإصلاح الاقتصادي، ومشاكل التحرر السياسي، والتسلح.
*3- العوامل المباشرة (Immediate Causes: Acts and Events)*، وهي الأعمال والأحداث التي تشعل (تقدح-Trigger) أعمال العنف. ومثال ذلك اتخاذ الحكومة إجراءات متشددة نحو جماعة مضطهدة مما يدفعها إلى العصيان والتمرد. ونظرا لظهور هذه الإجراءات فإنها أكثر تأثيرا من غيرها.
*خاتمة
*يتبين من هذا العرض الموجز أن النزاع أو السلام يتكونان إثر تفاعلات مركبة بين مجموعة من العناصر. وأن السلام والحرب تفصل بينهما مجموعة من المراحل فلا ينشآن بطريقة مفاجأة. وأن النزاع محكوم بعوامل عدة منها ما يعتبر من بنية أطراف النزاع ومنها ما هو وسيط، ومنها ما هو مباشر. كما اتضح أن احتواء نزاع قائم أو منع آخر كامن يعتمد على مدى إدراك العوامل والأسباب والظروف المتعلقة بذلك النزاع.
_______________
*المصدر:*  
- Understanding Conflict




منقول للفائدة AS

----------

